# Horse Stable + Human Apartment?



## stoneroadpress (Nov 15, 2013)

Man, you all make me feel like I need to do a little more myself. Nice work everyone! With that said, I'm looking for advice. I built a 1,000 sq-ft stable on my own a few years back. It turned out well, but it was enough work to make me not want to do it again.

I have a new idea--LIVING WITH HORSES! I plan on having a Barndominium built (right now I'm thinking 4 stalls, tack, feed in the lower, studio apartment, and office space in the upper. If this thing is cheaper than I am expecting I may add a little insulated warehouse space with a loading dock down below and a big old porch up above, but let's not get too carried away here. I want to do it right, so I was curious if anyone has any ideas, examples, or musings they'd like to share.

First, does anyone have experience with Barn Pros? Their barns look incredible and affordable. I'd like to hear a few post-purchase, -build opinions if you don't mind. Pictures would be great.

Has anyone solved "where to put the stairs?" I read about one person's stairs rising out of a stall. No one wanted them outside. Quite frankly, it seemed like most people are anti-stairs. I'm not here to champion stairs, but I do enjoy a little altitude in my living space and would like to be able to look out over the pastures and property. Maybe elevators? Escalators? I'm joking. I'm a stair-man, 100%. However, as someone with chronically sprained ankles, I do understand the injury concern. If I build this thing as big as I would like stair space won't be an issue, but I might not have the cash to pull it off with all the other expenses (well, electric, access, etc.).

Any tips on pasture- and paddock-to-barn connectivity? I was thinking of having doors in the back of the stalls, but wasn't sure if it's really that great of a convenience.

I'm leaning toward a walk-in shelter rather than going with overhangs. Opinions?

Basically, any advice is welcome. I'm starting from scratch and I have every intent of over-thinking this thing 400%. If anyone lives in one now, I'd really love a few barn/apartment pictures to help inspire ideas. 

(I will be sure to get all the insurance, permit, code details long before the ball starts rolling on this thing [next fall].)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike, welcome to HF.

We have 1 or 2 (I think) apartment over barn setups in the equestrian subdivision we live in. Tomorrow, I will see if I can get some pix that don't mess with anybody's privacy rights.

I remember years ago either reading or watching a program about this idea and the point stressed over and over was getting in the correct ventilation. 

Good luck.

Donna... A former (S)Wisconsinite


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

"where to put the stairs" is a problem for all types of buildings. Stairs are the bane of an architect's existence lol. I'm confused though – are you going to get a plan from Barn Pros or design your own from scratch?


----------



## stoneroadpress (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello former Wisconsinite! Ventilation! I'm on it. It's essential with or without humans living in there! I'd really appreciate the pics!

Ponyboy, I'm not sure. Barn Pros is definitely an option. The only thing I've ruled out thus far is MD Barnmaster. I called one of their reps and their modular barns sound impressive, just not what I'm looking for.

I'm simply trying to be thorough. Last year I converted a school bus into an RV and when I was finished I was like "man, I wish I would have done this, this, and this." My goal is to minimize all those hindsight "wishes" by getting a bit more input going into this thing. (_The bus I just free-handed with the Bus Converter's Bible by my Side_--yes, that's an actual book.)

Bloody stairs! I could build this thing into a hill and have TWO ground level floors! If I don't go Barn Pros, my current blueprint has the stairs located at a corner of the building, accessed by a separate door from the outside.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you know how to do technical drawings? If not then designing your own could be a hassle. 

Something else you might want to consider is getting a plan for a "carriage home" and converting the garage into a barn.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I always liked the thought of a barn/house, but the thought of a barn fire freaks me out too much to actually have one, to be completely honest. Call me paranoid 

that being said I'm interested in hearing other people's experiences with having such a setup - noise, smell, etc.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Look into this company...
I have seen the horse barns personally and the one I saw was beautifully built. Sturdy, strong, and very well laid out floor plan.
here is a link to them...
_Barns With Living Quarters | 2nd Floor Living | Barns_

Also look at Morton barns and buildings... they have done some incredible combos too...

You will at the least get some ideas to work with and on...

Good luck.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I'm having a little trouble picturing your mental idea.. but I have boarded at a barn where my trainer's apt was above the barn

There were four stalls, two on either side and in the middle, where a fifth stall might theoretically be, was the tack room, and in the back of it was the staircase up to the apt. worked out nicely for her. 

As for the stalls, I really like the idea of the paddocks connecting at the back of the stalls and the paddocks opening up towards (or right into) a pasture. 

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

My friend used to live in a nice barn/house. They had 4 stalls on one side with run-ins and 2 stalls on the other side with a wash area and tack room. Behind those stalls and tack/wash area was an outside storage room and sitting area. The tack room had the stairs to go up to the living area as well as the door to the extra storage. 

Hopefully this makes sense. It's a nice setup, although I know doing this does require a lot of planning! My friends parents built it from scratch.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Western Classic Style Barns, Barn Kits, Cabins, Cabin Kits

I personally LOVE this style. Our property search had been put on hold but when it eventually happens THIS is the barn I'm getting. You have to install your own stalls but you can build some nice stalls on the cheep. And the stairs are considered in the example plains too XD.


----------



## stoneroadpress (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone! I was going about it all wrong, trying to fit me, some horses, and a school bus, all under one roof!

I've come to my senses thanks to KigerQueen and horselovinguy. I'm liking those PennyPinchers quite a bit!

Ponyboy: If I return to serious thinking about a custom build, I'll draw to-scale plans, using Adobe Illustrator. My one building from scratch went smoothly, but it was as simple as punching some things into the garage builder at Menards and a few days later a flatbed showed up with all the materials....I just had to piece them together like real-life Legos, using adult tools.



Staring at it, the only conclusion was, "there's no way I can make that happen with my budget ($100k-ish)." So, it was either the bus has to go, or I have to wait another year or two.

These kits look promising; time to keep digging. And thanks again for the insight.

(Does anyone else have a hard time understanding the audio thing at the bottom? Maybe I have more problems than not being able to figure out how to build a barndominium on my own?)


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

stoneroadpress said:


> Ponyboy: If I return to serious thinking about a custom build, I'll draw to-scale plans, using Adobe Illustrator.


If you want to get a building permit for a building you'll be living in you'll probably need to have technical plans. Just a scale drawing might not cut it. You might want to call the permit office in your area and ask them what they expect, maybe look at the drawings set of another building.


----------



## johnp (Dec 9, 2012)

Extra Insulation! I live in a barn and I ended up getting spray foam on the ceiling in barn and attic. It has been great because before heating and cooling was a challenge.


----------



## stoneroadpress (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone....insulation has definitely been on my mind....I was even thinking about going with 6-inch exterior walls.


----------

